# Bestellnummer 10058818



## ludscha (7. Juli 2016)

Ich bin schon sehr erbost über diese Bestellung !!

Man bezahlt für den Versand 5,49 € um so ein halb offenes Paket zu erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Früher bekam man das in einem Karton mit Papier drinnen und nicht so.

Der Service war schon mal besser als jetzt.

MFG
Ludscha


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juli 2016)

Morgen,

das kann ich gut verstehen. Das ist auch nicht unbedingt so versendet worden wie es versendet werden sollte. Auf Nachfrage im Lager musste ich leider feststellen, dass uns einige Kartonsorten ausgehen und die nächste LIeferung erst kommenden Montag eintreffen wird. Da hat man sich leider gedacht, das kann man mal so verschicken. 
Natürlich entspricht das nicht unserem Qualitätsansprüchen und so etwas sollte definitiv nicht passieren. Von daher muss ich mich hier in aller Form entschuldigen. 

Ist die Ware ansonsten in Ordnung?


----------



## sh4sta (8. Juli 2016)

Ich hänge mich mal kurz hier mit dran 

Habe Gestern auch ein Paket(10295980) von AT erhalten und der bestellte Schlauch sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Ich vermute mal dass das vom Füllmaterial kommt. Wäre schön, wenn ihr die Schläuche noch zusätzlich verpacken könntet damit sowas nicht passiert. Wenn das schon vor dem Verpacken so aussah, solltet ihr euer Lager mal sauber machen   
Ist jetzt nicht soooo tragisch, ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich das mit nem Tuch sauber bekomme^^ 



greetz


----------



## ludscha (9. Juli 2016)

Danke für deine Stellungnahme, Entschuldigung angenommen.

Meine bestellte Ware war vollzählig und unbeschadet.

Trotzdem Eddy, hätte man mich fragen können, ob es so in Ordnung ist die Ware zu versenden. Fragen kostet nix. 

 Sicher soll es immer schnell gehen, das der Kunde seine bestellte Ware bekommt, aber ich hätte auch einen Tag länger warten können.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Juli 2016)

@ludscha
Bei dir hat das Lager spontant entschieden. Es ist bei uns nicht so, dass das Lager jederzeit und alles mit uns oben abstimmen muss. Wir hatten und oben im Büro schlichtweg mit der Kartonmenge verschätzt. In den letzten Wochen gingen deutlich mehr Bestellungen ein als wir erwartet hatten. Eigentlich eine super Sache..... aber wie man sieht, eben nicht für alle.

@sh4sta
Nicht schön, das muss ich mir mal im Lager ansehen.


----------

